# Advice needed Please



## kelly007 (May 15, 2008)

Hello 

Just hoping i can get some help and advice . I am currently living in the uk and am thinking of traveling to alabama to buy a property which i hope to move in to in 2 year with my partner who currently lives there . Can anyway advice how easy it is to buy when you from uk in usa . I would be buying with no mortgage . 

Many thanks


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Paying cash for a property. No problem. There are no restrictions on foreign ownership in the US. You might have to pay higher property taxes because you won't be eligible for what is called a 'homestead exemption' for a primary residence.

Now for the bad news. The US does not recognize domestic partnerships. Therefore you will have to qualify to immigrate on your own. If your partner is a US citizen, you can enter on a fiance visa, but must marry within 90 days. If you partner is not a US citizen and does not have a green card, your options are very limited. If you have a skill that is in short supply in the US and you find an employer to go to the trouble of sponsoring you and that employer can provide some kind of evidence that there is no one in the US who can do the job and there are some visas left, you might get a working visa. The visa waiver program will only allow you a limited number of days per year. If you have $500,000 to invest, you might be able to get a visa that way. If you work for an international company that can transfer you to Alabama, you should be in fine shape.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Kelly can you give me some details - location, price range ...? Everything is based on the county the property is in. I am in AL (used to be a banker) and will gladly answer questions.


----------



## kelly007 (May 15, 2008)

Hi . we would be buying in montgomery around the $400 k -$500 k mark .


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You are looking at Elmore, Montgomery or Macon County. 

Google for the respective tax assessor's office. Your property taxes are calculated by assessed market value and millage rate. Any realtor in the area or someone at the assessor's office can calculate it for you. If you purchase property free and clear you still have closing costs - attorney fees, insurance, taxes, title insurance, appraisal. By law you will receive a detailed listing prior to closing - Good Faith Estimate. Give or take around 5% of purchase price.


----------

